# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  İngilizlerin Misyonerlik Faaliyetleri

## ceydaaa

da.jpg1806 yılında Osmanlı Devletine gelen İngiliz elçisi Stranford Cannig II. Mahmuda ve Tanzimat ileri gelenlerine Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun yıkılışını önleyecek telkinlerde bulunarak düşüncelerini 4 madde halinde toplamıştır(Atay, 1971):

1. Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Avrupalılaşması için İslamiyetten ayrılması gerekir.
2. Türkler yenilik yapacak kabiliyette olmadığı için Orta Asyaya dönmeye mahkumdurlar.
3. Türkiyenin tek çıkar yolu, Hıristiyanlık anlamında medenileşmesidir.
4. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu için baş muzır İslam dinidir. Bu, Türklerin boşa giden enerjisi üzerinde yatan gerçek bir canavardır.

Son günlerde Batı ülkelerindeki bazı basın organlarının Hz. Muhammedi terörist olarak göstermeleri, Batının yukarıdaki düşüncelerinden en ufak da olsa uzaklaşmadığını göstermektedir. 

Prof. Hüseyin Ataya göre yukarıdaki 4 madde geçmişte Türkiyeyi parçaladı, gelecekte de parçalamaya devam edecektir. İster istemez Prof. Dr. Hüseyin Atayın düşüncelerine hak vermek zorunda kalıyoruz. Çünkü Avrupa Birliğine Uyum adı altında çıkarılan yasalar sonucu Türkiyede binlerce kilisenin açıldığı kitle iletişim araçlarında yer almaktadır.

İngilizler 19. yüzyılda Sömürgeler Bakanlığını ihdas ederek Suudi Arabistanda Vahabilik mezhebini kurdurdular(M. Hadimi, 1996). Vahabilik, hem dinsel hem siyasal olarak Hicaz bölgesinde Osmanlı Devletine bir başkaldırı niteliği taşımaktadır. Vahabi isyanları Osmanlı Devletinin bütünlüğünü bozmakla kalmamış aynı zamanda imparatorluğun parçalanmasında katalizör rolü oynamıştır(Vurmay, 2005).

İngilizler, Türklerden bazı satılmış aileler bularak misyonerleri küçüklükten itibaren onların yanında bir Türk çocuğu gibi yetiştirmişler ve bunlardan bazıları cami imamlığı, medrese müderrisliği yapmışlar ve hatta Hariciye Nazırlığına kadar yükselebilmişlerdir. Bunlar arasında Bektaşi tarikatına girip post sahibi olanlar bulunmaktadır.

Fransız Elçisi Angelhardın aradaki dini engeli kaldırarak İslam toplumunu Hıristiyan toplumuna yaklaştırmak diye anladığı Tanzimat Fermanı ile bir takım misyonerler, Islahat Fermanının verdiği izinden faydalanarak gayretlerini arttırmış, sokakta ve vapurlarda ve Müslümanlık aleyhine olan yazıları ve İncilleri Müslümanlara dağıtmaya başlamışlar ve birkaç Müslümanın Protestan olmalarını başarmışlardır. Bunlar İstanbul hanlarında vaaz ederek Müslümanlar aleyhinde açıklamalarda bulunup küfür ve saldırıda bulunacak derecede cüretlerini ileri götürmüşlerdir(Güngör,1999). 

Tanzimat Dönemi sadrazamı Mustafa Reşit Paşa, papa ile görüşmüş ve kendisinin Hıristiyan olduğu iddiaları öne sürülmüştür. Bilinen bir şey var ki onun döneminde misyonerlik faaliyetleri artmış misyonerler, İstanbulda Fincancı Yokuşunda bir kilise kurmuşlardır.Bu kilisede çok sayıda insan Protestanlaştırılarak İslam dininden uzaklaştırılmıştır(Baş, 1996). 

1710 yılında İngiliz Sömürgeler Bakanlığı, İstanbula ajan olarak gönderdiği casus Humphere bir kitap vermiş ve bu kitapta misyonerlerin ne yapması gerektiği şöyle anlatılmıştır(Baş, 1996):

1- Sünni ve Şii Müslümanlar arasında birbirine karşı kötümserlik ve kuşku uyandırınız.
2- Müslümanların cehaletini koruyun ve bilgi edinmelerini önleyin.
3- Tembelliği teşvik edin ve çalışmalarını engelleyin. Cenneti rengarenk göstererek dünya için çalışmalarını, çaba sarf etmelerine mani olun. 

4- İçki, kumar, fesat ve fuhşu yayın. Domuz eti kullanmayı teşvik edin. 
5- Din bilginleri ile halk arasında karşılıklı saygı ve sevgiyi bozun. Bunu hiçbir İngiliz memuru unutmamalıdır. Bu yolda iki iş yapılmalı 
a) Din bilginlerine iftira etmek,
b) Din bilginleri arasında sömürgeler bakanlığının memurlarını din alimi kisvesi altında yerleştirin. 
6- Baba oğul arasına nifak sokarak, birbirleriyle çatışmalarını sağlayın. 
7- Müslüman kadınların edepli giyinmelerine engel olun. Ajanlarımız gençleri gayri meşru ilişkilere teşvik etsin, Hıristiyan kadınlar çıplak giyinerek gezsinler ve böylece Müslüman kadınlar onları taklit edeceklerdir.
8- Müslümanların elinde bulunan Kuran hakkında şüphe uyandırın. İçinde eksik veya fazla bulunan kuranlar basın. Kurandaki bazı ayetlerin değiştiğini ve Kuranın eksik olduğunu iddia edin. Ne yazık ki bu inanç, misyonerlerce Anadolu Alevilerinin bazılarına benimsetilmiştir
9-İslam ülkelerinde çok sayıda kilise açınız.
10- İçki, kumar ve fuhşu öyle yaymalıyız ki genç nesil dinden tamamen uzaklaşsın. Devlet adamları, esnaf ve güçlü kişilerin peşine güzel Hıristiyan kadınlarını takmalıyız. Bu güzel yüzlü dilberleri onların toplantılarına sokmalı böylece siyasi ve dini güçlerini kaybetsinler, halk onlara kötü gözle baksın, haklarında kötü düşünsün, İslam dinine duydukları inanç azalsın.
11- İslam ülkelerinin tarımlarını ve diğer gelir kaynaklarını ortadan kaldırmalıyız, 
12- Halk arasında esrar ve diğer uyuşturucu madde alışkanlığını arttırmalıyız.
13-Müslümanlarda ırkçı ve aşırı milliyetçi duyguları kamçılayın. Onların kendi dil ve kültürlerine sıkı sıkıya bağlı olmalarını engelleyin. Nitekim Almanların Türkiyedeki bazı Türkçü derneklerle Almanyada faaliyet gösteren Kaplancı gibi dinsel grupları destekledikleri bilinmektedir. Yine Türkiyede bazı tabelaların İngilizce yazıldığını biliyoruz. Bu da bir çeşit kültür misyonerliği olsa gerektir.

----------

